# Wasserkugel Montage



## Bergsieger (25. September 2004)

Hallo ich will morgen an einen Forellenteich gehen und habe mir erstmals eine wasserkugel besorgt.Naja nun stellt sich die Frage wie ich die montieren soll.Da ist so ein stopper mit 2 Löchern. Oder muss ich einen Gummistopper davor machen .


----------



## Franz_16 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wasserkugel Montage*

Hi Bergsieger, erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard  



> Da ist so ein stopper mit 2 Löchern


hmmm, darunter kann ich mir jetzt irgendwie nicht viel vorstellen... 

Hast du vielleicht eine Digi-cam? dann könntest deine "Wasserkugel" mal fotografieren


----------



## Bergsieger (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wasserkugel Montage*

So habe eine grafik erstellt .Unter Anänge kann man sich die anschauen


----------



## Lachsy (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wasserkugel Montage*

mit dem propfen kannste die Wasserkugel feststelln. Ich habe immer ein schnurstopper mit Kugel davor gesetzt. den propfen habe ich weggelassen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bergsieger (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wasserkugel Montage*

Also erst den stopper dann die wasserkugel und dann eine kugel ?


----------



## Lachsy (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wasserkugel Montage*

es kommt drauf an, du kannst sie als Laufpose einsetzen oder festsetzen. 
ich habe immer eine grössere Styroporkugel vorgesetzt

Vorfach-----Wirbel--------schnurstopper----styroporkugel----schnurstopper---------------------------------------schnurstopper----perle---------wasserkugel ------------perle----schnurstopper

ist wie ein kleiner bissanzeiger die größere kugel

du kannst auch 

vorfach-----------------Wirbel------------------schnurstopper --perle------Wasserkugel------perle----schnurstopper 

so kannste die wasserkugel auf deine tiefe verstelln und auch ihren Postition bestimmen. 
habe leider keine bilder die es dir vieleicht besser erklären. Bei der ersten methode gab es spezielle styroporkugeln, die schon relativ "fest" auf der schnur saßen, das du kein Schnurstopper mehr brauchtest. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bergsieger (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wasserkugel Montage*

Und wo bekomme ich jetzt so eine perle her ?


----------



## Lachsy (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wasserkugel Montage*

welche meinst du jetzt, die perlen die zum schnurstopper gehören? die sind meinstens dabei. Oder meinst die grosse? die grosse dürfte fast jeder Händler führen. Wie sie genau heißen weis ich leider nicht, wir haben sie schon sehr lange. habe mit der kombination immer in Dänemark an den Forellenseen gefischt

mfg lachsy


----------



## Bergsieger (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wasserkugel Montage*

Ja die meinte ich .Die dient doch als bisanzeiger in dem sinne oder ?
Und wegen dem stopper da kann ich doch eine ganz normalen Schnurstopper nehmen oder nicht ?


----------



## Lachsy (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wasserkugel Montage*

ja die grosse styroporkugel dient als bißanzeiger. Ja ganz normale schnurstopper kannste nehmen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Klaus-a. (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wasserkugel Montage*

Und schau doch auch mal 

hier da


----------



## Gerry (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wasserkugel Montage*

Wenn du morgen los willst und nichts mehr kriegst an perlen und so dann mach einfach die wasserkugel mit dem dazugehörigen stopfen fest. Ich denke mal das du die montage mit forellenteig,maden oder so schleppen willst. Dann merkste den Biss und wenn die Kugel schön unter geht und wegzieht schlägste an - ebne wie mit Pose. Funzt also auch ohne weiteren bissanzeiger.


----------



## Bergsieger (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wasserkugel Montage*

Genauso habe ich mir das gedacht  und habe die Angelmontage auch so eingepackt.Danke


----------



## Gerry (25. September 2004)

*AW: Wasserkugel Montage*

Na dann viel Erfolg. Werde noch nen bisschen warten mit forellenteichangeln. Erst wenn unsere Bachforellen gesperrt sind und es kälter wird werd ich mal wieder zu so ner Anlage fahren, dann beissen sie auch wieder besser. Berichte mal morgen oder so wie es war. Petri


----------



## muddyliz (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wasserkugel Montage*

Nothilfe für die Bissanzeiger-Perle:
Einen Flaschenkorken quer halbieren, die eine Hälfte mit einem 2er Bohrer durchbohren, dann so weit mit dem Messer wegschnitzen, bis du eine Perle von ca. 1-2 cm erhältst. Diese mit rotem Nagellack anmalen, auf die Schnur fädeln und mit der Spitze eines Zahnstochers auf der Schnur fixieren.
Wenn die Kugel nicht so ganz rund ist macht es auch nichts.
Das müsste in 10 Minuten zu schaffen sein.


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserkugel Montage*



Carp-pike schrieb:


> sorry doofe frage binn neu hier / wie kann ich ein neues Thema verfassen danke für jede Antwort ^^


Klicke


----------

